# Can mh 721 cutter , cut with adobe illustrator



## MusicMogul410 (Oct 16, 2006)

I just ordered a uscutter mh 721 and want to know how I can set it up to use with Adobe illustrator. And tips & tricks on getting the cutter set up and running once it arrives.


----------



## shadow765 (Mar 20, 2011)

noticed you don't have an answer yet so I will attempt to help.

from my research you will have to save\export your designs from illustrator preferably in .eps format ( i think ) and import them into signblazer or signcut (mh 721 seems to have come with either or both).

congrats on the mh 721 I did a lot of research on that machine myself and seems to be fairly solid. I would have gone with the mh 721 myself but I wanted contour cutting capability so I opted for the laserpoint 24 which hopefully will arive in a few days.

have fun and if you run into troubles do a search on the forum. there is a wealth of information on the mh 721 alone and any software you may end up using.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

the problems folks seem to have with this brand.....No real software so they give you Signblazerwhich is not supported because the guy who wrote is dead, or a 1 year Signcut which you need to renew for big $$s, static problems, memory problems, usb problems, etc......


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

MusicMogul410 said:


> I just ordered a uscutter mh 721 and want to know how I can set it up to use with Adobe illustrator. And tips & tricks on getting the cutter set up and running once it arrives.


 You can cut from AI with the cutmaster 2 plug-in

MM64


----------



## shadow765 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have spent countless hours reading this forum and others about the different limitations and problems with uscutters and am willing to take a chance on a lower priced machine to get my feet wet.

For someone with not a lot of experience with computers and electronics in general I probably would recommend they possibly go with a higher end cutter if they are able as they seem to simplify and automate functions more 
but for starting out I think there are worse choices in cutters out there then uscutters. 

Honestly I still have not received my laserpoint 24 and may change my opinions some but if and when I do I will post my findings.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My 1st cutter was a 390.00 GCC Expert 24......And I probably did as much research as anyone could do....


----------



## Nyce_One (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah when your ready to cut, In AI go to file and down at the bottom is a send to SignCut Option. I just got the same cutter in the other day and so far its working great..


----------



## shadow765 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nyce_One said:


> yeah when your ready to cut, In AI go to file and down at the bottom is a send to SignCut Option. I just got the same cutter in the other day and so far its working great..


 
Thanks Nyce_One, its good to hear some positive info about our recent purchases.


----------



## beenbranded (Apr 23, 2011)

Nyce_One said:


> yeah when your ready to cut, In AI go to file and down at the bottom is a send to SignCut Option. I just got the same cutter in the other day and so far its working great..


Quick question. Your the first to give real info about sending the design using illustrator. What version opf illustrator do you have and does the "send to signcut" show up after you install sign cut. 

Thanks


----------

